# Sos! Моль под клавиатурой



## Hogsmead (16 Дек 2011)

Уважаемые товарищи! Помогите, пожалуйста, советом. 

Купили Weltmeister Caprice 3/4. Состояние при осмотре показалось практически отличным. Дома, разглядев приобретение более внимательно, обнаружили, что *на войлоке* под правой клавиатурой и на *клапанах* (если я их правильно так называю) обосновались *личинки моли*. 

Подскажите, можно ли как-то самостоятельно снять клавиатуру, чтобы срочно устранить эту напасть? Или надо к мастеру нести?


----------



## ze_go (16 Дек 2011)

Hogsmead писал:


> можно ли как-то самостоятельно снять клавиатуру?


снять-то можно, а назад соберёте? :biggrin:


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (16 Дек 2011)

Советую пересыпать нафталином (если в таблетках, то истолочь в порошок) повреждённые молью части аккордеона. Это давнее, народное средство. Не пожалеете! Моя бабушка шерсть хранила таким образом. Прошу не проигнорировать советом!


----------



## Hogsmead (17 Дек 2011)

Спасибо.


----------



## ze_go (17 Дек 2011)

самое главное, нафталина порошок "вытрясти" из аккордеона после всего, а то частицы могут попасть куда угодно :biggrin:


----------



## Hogsmead (18 Дек 2011)

ze_go писал:


> частицы могут попасть куда угодно


:crazy: ну, это и ежу понятно.

Так может предложите альтернативный вариант? А то всё шутки шутите над моим горем... :girl_cray:


----------



## ze_go (18 Дек 2011)

есть неясности
1. как компрессия ? (часто "посещение" инструмента молью оставляет существенное ухудшение компрессии. тогда только радикально - снимать клаву и менять весь фильц, и на клапанах и под клавой, а это - к мастеру, можно и самому, но геморрно)
2. если компрессия в норме - значит моль только начала свои "манёвры" и фильц можно спасти любым антимольным средством - тем же нафталином.


----------



## Hogsmead (18 Дек 2011)

Скорее всего, 2-й вариант. Будем нафталинить.


----------



## chinyaev (18 Дек 2011)

Я однажды покупал аккордеон, именно Weltmeister Caprice 3/4 с поеденным молью войлоком под клапанами. По большому счету компрессия была удовлетворительной, но я решил довести инструмент до ума. Раздобыл поролон, нарезанный тонкими слоями - специально для аккордеона или баяна, Счистил со старых кожаных лаек клей и остатки войлока и наклеил поролон. Все стало замечательно. Компрессия на грани фантастики! Из сказанного - советую Вам не колдовать со всяческими ядами да отравами, а отреставрировать инструмент при чем именно поролоном. Поролон обеспечивает лучшую компрессию нежели войлок!

И будет Ваш аккордеон лучше прежнего!


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (18 Дек 2011)

*chinyaev*,
Замена поролона- идея хорршая, достойная одобрения. Но не думаю, что что это будет сделать так легко человеку, который ни разу за этот трудоёмкий труд не брался. На это может уйти мноооого часов, а возможно и дней! А в результате может оказаться, что работа выпоонена не правильно, и компрессия упадёт... А в итоге-можете иметь нарекание от форумчан. Оно Вам надо?
Или Вы сомневаетсь в высокоэффективности нафталина? Препарат был испытан десятками лет! Результаты потрясающие! 
Но если Вы признаёте нафталин малоэффективным антимольным средством, то могу предложить ДУСТ. Убивает вредных насекомых в течение нескольких часов( включая личинки)! Моя бабушка из дуста даже мыло варила! Эффект- лучше не придумаешь! После дуста настоятельно рекомендую продизенфицировать все внутренние и внешние части инструмента. Таким образом, моль уйдёт навсегда! Не верите- попробуйте. Последний вариант намного дешевле, чем нести аккордеон к мастеру.

Дустовый порошок можно приобрести в интернет-аптеке.


----------



## chinyaev (19 Дек 2011)

Я сам замену делал в первый раз в своей жизни и все получилось! Другое дело, если бы у модели инструмента была ломаная дека, тогда да! Шансов сделать самому практически никаких! А в конкретном случае, я считаю, все возможно!


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (1 Фев 2012)

Моль под клавитурой - это ерунда. Бывает и по хуже.
Баян с клопами, например. .. Это занаете ли в страшном сне не приснится... Зима... ДК в городе N, и клопы из-под сетки
От всех баянно-гармонных паразитов лучше всего репелент-аэрозоль типа дихлофос.
Сыпучие не советую - могут вызвать заедания клаиватуры


----------

